# DS #5336: Crystal Mines (Europe)



## Chanser (Jan 1, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6750^^


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 1, 2011)

Wasn't this an NES game at some point? As I recall the AVGN called attention to the Bible games that ripped it off.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 1, 2011)

I bet this is a remake... couldn't find trailer on yt

edit: hello ninja


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 1, 2011)

mans there's a shitload of shovelware coming out for the DS around new years....


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 1, 2011)

OMG...when I first saw "Crystal Mines" I thought..

is this a DS Port to the Apogee Classic game "Crystal Caves?!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish...


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 1, 2011)

I wished it was a game where you would mine deeper and deeper for ores, not with stupid levels and robots.


----------



## Etalon (Jan 1, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> mans there's a shitload of shovelware coming out for the DS around new years....



Yeah. And a shitload of useless comments as well. Live with it.


_Torus is bringing the Crystal Mines IP back for a brand new DS game. The series initially started off as an unlicenced NES title. It did well enough for a sequel to be made for the Lynx - dooming it to obscurity. Crystal Mines is heavily influenced by Boulder Dash (which has also seen a rebirth on DS), but its unique additions made it a much deeper experience._ 

















http://www.aussie-nintendo.com/news/20401/


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 1, 2011)

Judging by those screenshots and the fact that this involved virtually no original thought at all, I'd say this took them about a fortnight to put together.


----------



## Spikeynator (Jan 1, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> DigitalDeviant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow that rly look sooooo.... crap >_>


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 1, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> mans there's a shitload of shovelware coming out for the DS around new years....


nothing new there's been a shitload of sw all year!


----------



## dan80315 (Jan 1, 2011)

So it's kind of like bejewled and dig-dug combined.


...but crappy.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Jan 1, 2011)

is it a balder dash clone?

If so that "genre" of games is pretty good


----------



## Keeper (Jan 1, 2011)

I actually played this game to death on my old Lynx II.

I preferred it to Balder Dash, had a lot more variables in it, and a tonne of levels too, might have to check this out to see if it still holds up.


----------



## zizer (Jan 1, 2011)

8 Mb but the size has nothing to say


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 1, 2011)

the game tht has made mining really addictive is minecraft... this is more for nostalgia it would seem
its not a boring game but kinda doesnt seem like it has the luster (get it?)


----------



## dudereno (Jan 1, 2011)

Never played the original as I never had a NES. IIRC I was rocking the Speccy/Atari800 at the time. I have to say this is a pleasant surprise. I played the hell outa Boulderdash and this is interesting spin on the gameplay. Early levels don't really grab you but by the 7th starts getting tricky. Definitely worth a look if you are an old fart and enjoyed rockford's past adventures. I prefer the retro gfx/sound settings as you can see more of the playfield.

Edit: Looks like there's bags of content. The level select screens goes up to 264. Dunno whether that's on par with the original.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like MotheLoad a bit.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 1, 2011)

Well it can't be worse than 999.

Gonna take dudereno's word and give it a go.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 1, 2011)

looks like boulder dash, I liked it on the NES.


----------



## modecise (Jan 2, 2011)

dudereno said:
			
		

> Never played the original as I never had a NES. IIRC I was rocking the Speccy/Atari800 at the time. I have to say this is a pleasant surprise. I played the hell outa Boulderdash and this is interesting spin on the gameplay. Early levels don't really grab you but by the 7th starts getting tricky. Definitely worth a look if you are an old fart and enjoyed rockford's past adventures. I prefer the retro gfx/sound settings as you can see more of the playfield.
> 
> Edit: Looks like there's bags of content. The level select screens goes up to 264. Dunno whether that's on par with the original.




The levels are from the original LYNX version of "Crystal Mines II" (181 Levels) and the levels in the "Buried Treasures" expansion pack (about 130 Levels), making the total level number of 311.


----------



## Beetle84 (Jan 3, 2011)

I also had this on the lynx, but dont remember it being so hard.... can anyone help with getting past lvl 9 : Dan's deadly maze?  the 30 sec timer keeps killing me


----------



## modecise (Jan 3, 2011)

Beetle84 said:
			
		

> I also had this on the lynx, but dont remember it being so hard.... can anyone help with getting past lvl 9 : Dan's deadly maze?  the 30 sec timer keeps killing me



I also stuck there...
Did you mean the DS version has something wrong with the timing system, so it becomes a lot more difficult or even impossible to pass lvl 9?

edit: and my lvl.9 only starts with 27 seconds...


----------



## Beetle84 (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah maybe its AP? im not sure but ive been every which way and  i can collect the crystals but not reach the exit


----------



## modecise (Jan 3, 2011)

I tried my best but everytime I collected my last crystal, time was up.
I wonder whether the original lynx version has the same time limit?


----------



## dudereno (Jan 4, 2011)

I tried for 30 mins to beat level 9. Seems very strange to set such a harsh time limit. Looking at the level selection screens its the only one with a sub


----------



## Beetle84 (Jan 5, 2011)

i think it is AP, but i noticed on my r4 (wood 1.21) save file that it has a four letter code attached when looked at on the ds.  This four letter code is the same as the lynx level codes (YHYR is the code for dans deadly maze on the lynx).  Is there any way to modify a save file and change those four letters to the next levels code?


----------



## modecise (Jan 5, 2011)

I made this AR code:

94000130 FEFF0000
020B1588 0001E800

Press R to set the timer to 30 sec.
It should help pass lvl. 9.


----------



## Beetle84 (Jan 5, 2011)

This may be a bit of a noob post but here goes..... I cant get the cheats to work on my r4, im using r4cce and i cant make it work, any tips?


----------



## zizer (Jan 5, 2011)

i play on dstwo , 9 level is too hard


----------



## modecise (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm also using R4CCE and tested on DSTwo, and it worked...
Levels 10, 11, 12 are super eazy...


----------



## Beetle84 (Jan 5, 2011)

hey  all, i got it working, ignore my last post


----------



## dudereno (Jan 5, 2011)

Yea! Got it working. Thanks for the AR Code. Never used one of them before. Just got upto the rocky horror level 12. Keep getting surprised by the gremlins hiding in the rocks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great game.


----------



## zizer (Jan 6, 2011)

horror, but I will pass Level 9 ,i already feel ashamed


----------



## xxdeb1979xx (Jan 6, 2011)

hi everyone sorry if i being thick im trying to pass level 9 on crystal mines ds game ?????????
modecise mentioned an AR code anyone know how to put ARcode on game ?????
i have dsi xl akaio 1.8.1 acekard 2i
help it driving me mad lol xxx


----------



## Beetle84 (Jan 7, 2011)

is anyone else having issues with their save files deleting?


----------



## modecise (Jan 7, 2011)

Stuck again... I can't pass lvl 13... There are only 9 crystals in that level, but the quota is 10...
Maybe another "AP"? Or is there any way to "generate" new crystals?


----------



## Beetle84 (Jan 8, 2011)

for lvl 13 shoot at the floor on bottom right of area, and you will go under the main area, go to the left then start shooting the roof about halfway along to open the other area


----------



## Beetle84 (Jan 9, 2011)

has anyone got the code to work on r4i-sdhc?  i got them working on my r4 clone with wood 1.21, but cant get them to work on r4i with 1-3 or 1-31 firmware???? any hints? also my r4 clone keeps deleting the save file between lv 15 - 20? when i turn the ds off, and turn it back on between those levels, the three slots read empty?


----------



## modecise (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks a lot, Beetle84 !
Never thought of there having a secret area like that...


----------



## modecise (Jan 9, 2011)

@Beetle84
Did you mean your save file begin to lost once you reach lvl 15+?
Is there any in-game error message?


----------



## Beetle84 (Jan 9, 2011)

@Modecise

no there isnt a message or anything, it just erases my files on the ingame slots.  Im not sure exactly which level it does it at, and i cant get the code to work on a r4i with r4cce or cheat extra, im doing something wrong i think.....


----------



## modecise (Jan 10, 2011)

All right... I've lost my save file too.
Then I deleted the game, and play Boulder Dash instead...


----------



## petmar52 (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone know the way out of rocky horror level 12. Got All the crystals etc and light flashes for exit but cant find it anywhere. Any help appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW only just joined but loving this site. Great Job


----------



## petmar52 (Jan 13, 2011)

Found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In the bottom left corner.


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 15, 2011)

"I was hoping it was a game where you mine deeper and deeper for ores."

You mean Minecraft?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DANG IT! SOMEONE HOMEBREW A DS VERSION OF MINECRAFT ALREADY! NOTCH MAKES TOO MUCH MONEY!


----------



## StiNKy (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad to see others enjoying this game as much as I am! Especially after those disparaging remarks based purely on screenshots...
311 levels, in an 8mb cart, that's pretty impressive. It's gonna take me a while to finish this one!


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 22, 2011)

Ha! Kind of ironic to see a game that was an unlicensed one on the NES, now gets a licensed release for the NDS. I liked the NES version, so I'll give this one a go.


----------



## xxdeb1979xx (Feb 1, 2011)

has anyone completed level 13 i found all crystals etc but cant find warp to next level ?????????????????????


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 8, 2011)

Hate to bump the thread, but did anyone figure out if level 9's masochistically short timespan is AP?


----------



## GH0ST (Feb 8, 2011)

Level9 was always a hard one see there for the flash version


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 11, 2011)

After using that AR code that was so very kindly posted up here, I started to really get into this game! Its a lot of fun... BUT... when I booted it up, my profile was gone! My save file for Crystal Mines didn't get deleted, so its one of two things, don't mean to finger point but:

1. AP deleted the profile

OR

2. Somehow the AR code did something? 

I don't know, but I really want to play through this thing. I was playing on regular R4 firmware, not wood or anything. Anyone else experience this problem?


----------



## StiNKy (Feb 11, 2011)

No problems here with saving. I'm up to level 24, enjoying this game thoroughly, although I wish I had more time to play it.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 14, 2011)

Happened again! Once I get up to level 12 (Rocky Horror, is it?) and beat it, when I turn the game back on my file is gone! I'll try on Wood R4 and see if the problem persists.


----------



## pouetpouet10 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi

How to complete level 9 ?
Or how use the AR code with Acekard 2 ?
Or can someone after level 9 give me  his .sav ?

Thank's


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Mar 22, 2011)

modecise said:
			
		

> I made this AR code:
> 
> 94000130 FEFF0000
> 020B1588 0001E800
> ...



It's definitely anti-piracy.  The actual game has 5 minutes as the timer for level 9.


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Mar 24, 2011)

pouetpouet10 said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> How to complete level 9 ?
> Or how use the AR code with Acekard 2 ?
> ...




Using the cheat editor is pretty easy. Even I who has never did it before was able to do it after a little reading.

Here's the gist of it:

1. Download r4cce and start it up
2. Click on Add Game
3. Click on the "..." button and locate your ROM.  This loads the GAME ID into the editor
4. Change the Game Title to "Crystal Mines DS" or something similar
5. Click on Add Code
6. Change the Code Title to "Add 30 seconds to timer"
7. Change Comment to "Press R to activate cheat"
8. Paste the AR cheat that you see earlier in the thread into the Code List box
9. File -> Save, choose a name for your new cheat file
10. Copy the cheat file to your Acekard into the cheat subfolder of the acekard folder of your micro sd card.
11. Find the Crystal Mines rom.
12. Press the start button. Go to Properties and the Y Rom Settings.  Find Cheat/Action Replay and make sure it's enabled.
13. Press the start button, Go to Cheats. Do Y to select database and find your cheat file.  Then press X to rebuild.
14. You should see the 30 second timer show up. Make sure it's enabled.
15. Now you can play the game. Just press R button to reset timer to 30 seconds.


----------



## leeuke (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks, but how to get this to work on Supercard One? put it in the root folder, pressed the y button but no cheats are showing. Does the advice above only work for R4?

Thanks


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Mar 26, 2011)

leeuke said:
			
		

> Thanks, but how to get this to work on Supercard One? put it in the root folder, pressed the y button but no cheats are showing. Does the advice above only work for R4?
> 
> Thanks



You need to find the documentation or a wiki for your card that explains how to load/use cheats.  Google for it.  

This link might be appropriate but I don't know since I don't have a Supercard.

http://eng.supercard.sc/manual/dsone/cheat.html


----------



## leeuke (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi gtmtnbiker

Thanks for replying. Had a look at the link you sent; far too complicated for a simple brain like mine, it says I require software to convert a .cht file to .scc file, but the cheat file I have created following your guide provides a file ending .dat?????????

Maybe someone reading this thread has Super Card one, has passed lvl 9 (Dan's Maze) and can send me their .sav file?

Thanks


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Mar 29, 2011)

I suggest googling for how to add a cheat in Super Card.  You just have to try out the instructions you find. I'm sure that you can do it.

In other news, I heard from the publisher of this game.  They said that the game will be released in Europe very soon and will let me know if there are any US plans.


----------



## CM Lover (Feb 22, 2012)

Ok anyone know how to get past level 43......


----------

